# Power Field Generator



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

What do you think of putting a Librarian with Power Field Generator in a Razorback alongside your other Rhinos to give all your transports 4+ Invulns? I think with 2 Rhinos this might well be worth it, especially since he's in the formation anyway handing out Divination.

Midnight


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think you can cast Psychic Powers from inside a transport unless they are affecting the Librarian, fellow passengers or the transport. The exception is Witch-fires but you need a fire point for that. But giving Rhinos 4+ invuls does sound quite nice.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

The Power Field Generator is a piece of wargear, not a psychic power, so no problems there. But even if it was (like stormcaller and shield of sanguinius) your most commonly told it grants a cover/invulnerable save to units within x inches, so you'd measure from the hull of the vehicle


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> you'd measure from the hull of the vehicle


Thereby giving a pretty huge footprint to the 4++ ability.

Midnight


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Thereby giving a pretty huge footprint to the 4++ ability.
> 
> Midnight


Better in a land raider though :grin: bigger area and harder to get at the juicy guy inside.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Dont forget too, that the field affects enemies as well, so It'll benefit Allies of Convenience as well as battle brothers.

I havent tried the tactic out yet, but I would like to see how effective it is in a Rhino or Landraider, handing a 4++ out to things like my Dreadknights and Dreadnoughts.

Or Possibly, In a Landraider with the Deathwing Upgrade, with a techmarine.. Armor 14, regenerates hull points, and a 4++


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

ItsPug said:


> The Power Field Generator is a piece of wargear, not a psychic power, so no problems there. But even if it was (like stormcaller and shield of sanguinius) your most commonly told it grants a cover/invulnerable save to units within x inches, so you'd measure from the hull of the vehicle


I'm well aware the Power Field Generator is wargear. But Midnight mentioned "handing out Divination," which would be Psychic Powers. As the rest of the strategy sounded great, I commented on the flaw.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Routine said:


> Or Possibly, In a Landraider with the Deathwing Upgrade, with a techmarine.. Armor 14, regenerates hull points, and a 4++


Or how about a Landraider in the middle with a Rhino (or another 2 land raiders) on either side which gives you a 4+ invul armoured fist ?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Or how about a Landraider in the middle with a Rhino (or another 2 land raiders) on either side which gives you a 4+ invul armoured fist ?


hmm, that gives me an idea about using that to protect a pair of vindicators


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Related question: Does a Power Field Generator work on a Fortress of Redemption?

page 3 of the rulebook doesn't seem to classify it as a "model"
The rulebook does generally treat it as a transport vehicle for rules.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep I'd reckon it would work in any building in the same way as a vehicle.


----------

